# Dog food choices and feeding veggies in food for weight loss/maintenance



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm glad you started this thread. I am interested in what veggie to use for supplement and if it's a good idea. Hope you get a lot of feedback.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

igozoom said:


> During his recovery, he gained weight (due to little physical activity)


He gained weight because you over fed him. Have you calculated the net reduction in calories when you replace food with peas?


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

We will feed a raw diet when we get a dog. I recommend that to everyone I talk to haha, but I understand it is a lot to take on for some. 

In terms of veggies, leafy greens such as lettuces, dandelion leaves, parsley, cilantro, basil, beet tops, carrot tops, kale, sprouted seeds etc are good, as well as sweet veggies such as zucchini, celery, green beans, green peas, red beets, yams and other carbohydrate-rich vegetables.

There are a couple vegetable families that are suggested NOT to give to dogs, so I'll go ahead and pass on the link that I use for information for you to take a read.

Good luck 

What veggies are good for dogs?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I probably have the strangest group of dogs on the planet because all 3 of them love veggies and consider them treats. In fact, I use baby carrots and dried sweet potatoes as treats. All of my dogs eat the following veggies: carrots, peas, green beans, cucumbers, spinach, sweet potatoes (dried), as well as fruits such as apples, bananas and blueberries. None of them will eat broccoli or calliflower (raw or cooked). Bailey is a huge fan of the dandilions flowers which grow in great abundance at our lake home (we don't treat for weeds there and he has acres of dandilions to choose from right now). I rarely cook their veggies as all of my dogs seem to prefer them raw. When my boy, Jack, was on a diet (he has lost over 15 lbs since we adopted him 2 years ago) his veggies made up half of the 2 cups of food he received each day. Luckily he loves veggies and he now has a waist for probably the first time in his life.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

My dogs get green beans and carrots, steam cooked, in their meals a few times a week. Several vets have suggested these for weight management. Aside from occasional cooked legumes they love raw tomatoes.


Pretty much what G-bear states works. Caution on bananas.....dogs love them but they are starchy and are not a weight loss item.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

My dogs love veggies, especially the green ones such as Brussels sprouts and kale.

They also love split pea soup.


----------

